# Convert EV to Shure



## FACTplayers (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever switched an EV ta4f to work with Shure ta4f or vice versa? I'm sick of the two not being compatible. From the countryman website(I would post the link but its hard on my phone), it looks like pins 1 and 3 just need to be switched. However, EV uses a larger capacitor. Is this an issue? 

Would it be better to switch the transmitter or the actual microphone? I would actually prefer to switch the microphone, because then I won't lose the existing headworn mics I have.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you are switching hardware, just re-terminate them (or have Countryman do it). If you are keeping some of the EV, the best approach might be a short adapter cable.


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks. Now to find the time...


----------



## NZM (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I have converted all my EV BPU-2 beltpack transmitters to be "Shure" compatible on the TA4M connectors, then I wire the microphones to be Shure compatible. Its a matter if swapping pins 2 and 3 on the connectors to swap between Shure and EV "Standards".

I originally used short adapter cables with in-line TA4F to TA4M that swapped the pins. But they were a pain to use. And then I found the plastic sockets on the EV REs BPU-2 transmitters often cracked and broke. So I wanted to replace then PCB-mounted plastic connectors with metals ones. That was my opportunity to re-wire them as "shure compatible". Best thing I ever did with the transmitters. Just ordered two new transmitters this week and they will be modded as soon as they arrive.

My modded transmitters will take a regular Shure microphone such as a WL93 or Beta 53.


----------



## NZM (Apr 10, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, here is a picture of one of my modified EV BPU-2 transmitters with the metal connector and wired for Shure-compatible microphones.


This is actually a very old transmitter (8+ years) and also has my modified antenna cover made from heatshrink and fixed with epoxy-resin as the original antenna covers perish and break off with age.

I generally use these with Mipro Mu55HNS microphones which need to be have a 2.7Kohm (or there abouts) resistor soldered into the TA4F connector between pins 2 and 3. So for use on a Shure-compatible transmitter, that means Shield to pin 1, Audio to pin 3, Bias to pin 3 and the resistor between pins 2 and 3. Careful installation and a little heatshrink can fit this nicely into a TA4F connector. I now wire all my microphones for Shure transmitters, and can then happily with my modified EV transmitters (of which I have 12).


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks. It doesn't matter that the resister on the EV isn't the same resistance as the ones Shure uses?


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 10, 2013)

Without having the time to look at spec sheets etc, what are the values?


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 11, 2013)

Besides having pins 2 and 3 swapped, 

Shure Pin 4:Bias return - 20 k Ohm resistor to ground or equivalent active bias management circuit 
EV Pin 4: +5V bias thru 3.3k ohm resistor

This is the only part I'm hesitant on.


----------



## NZM (Apr 11, 2013)

FACTplayers said:


> Thanks. It doesn't matter that the resister on the EV isn't the same resistance as the ones Shure uses?


The resistor value is not critical, and I have used various values, from around 1.5K to 2.7K. It may affect the sensitivity slightly, but it is slight. But note that the need for the resistor depends on the microphone being used, and in my case it is with Mipro MU55HNS. Its not needed when using a Shure WL93 for example. And the MU55HNS does not require a resistor when used with a Mipro ACT707 transmitter. Hence why the resistor goes into the TA4F if its required and not into the BPU-2 transmitter.

I assume from your comment that you are looking at this document: Point-Source Audio, supplier of the CO series low profile ear-worn microphones and the EM-3 professional grade in-ear monitor earphones which is a handy reference. In that document, which is specifically for Countryman microphones, they suggest 2K2 for Shure and 4K7 for EV. With my Mipro microphones, I use between 1K5 and 2K7 for both EV and Shure transmitters.


----------



## NZM (Apr 11, 2013)

FACTplayers said:


> Besides having pins 2 and 3 swapped,
> 
> Shure Pin 4:Bias return - 20 k Ohm resistor to ground or equivalent active bias management circuit
> EV Pin 4: +5V bias thru 3.3k ohm resistor
> ...


For Shure microphones (e.g. WL93) connecting to EV BPU-2 transmitters, and for Mipro MU55HNS connecting to Shure transmitters and EV transmitters, I do not connect pin 4 on the microphone's TA4F connector. Some microphone types may require a connection on pin 4, but in my experience these types do not.


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## MichaelsQuest (Jun 23, 2015)

*Shure PG30-TQG Cardioid Condenser Headset to work with a EV BPU-2 transmitter and can't seem to make it work. Can anyone draw me a diagram please. Thanks*


----------

